# My first impressions .........



## MAJOR_Baker (7 Nov 2005)

Walking up to the south entrance to the pentagon to get a visitors badge and I see why democracy and western countires are the places they are.   I must walk by a gauntlet of anti-war, sign holding, buddhist chanting "people" to get to the pass office.   My first thoughts were, I wonder if they have ever been to Pyongyang, Tibet, or any of the 192 other countries and 62 terretories in the world?......freedom, gotta love it.

While I was waiting for my escort I see a large number of officers from other countries, must be liasion officers, some of the women are very attractive.....most seem to be from eastern europe.   Anyway, I make my way into my duty station, my home for the next three weeks.   Lost of walking, doors, security, etc.     I did notice that all of the parked taylor dunn electric vehicles are sporting a CDN and US flag sticker with friendship and freedom.....interesting.   

On my way to lunch I check out the FORT America store....I noticed a poster, one corner has a US Army of One and some other slogans, typical fare, support our troops, etc...but I laugh, who is on the front a Soldier from the Canadian Forces with his CADPAT uniform, ELCAN scoped C7,     Well who knows maybe it is only a matter of time before we are all just one big ARMY OF ONE  

You know I just may go down there and buy one just for a laugh.....who knows it might be one of the members of the website.....

* updated - the soldier is from the RCR and there is also a Leopard 1-A3 in the background.........


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

After saying all that, you will just have to post pictures...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

Kinda reminds me of some of the Post Cards on sale in the PX at Ft Drum.  Canadians and Twin Huey's.


----------



## D-n-A (7 Nov 2005)

I went to the Fort America website, an found this

Canadian Soldier with a C9A1
http://store.fortamerica.com/arousi14x14.html


haha


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (7 Nov 2005)

> I went to the Fort America website, an found this
> 
> Canadian Soldier with a C9A1



The tank in this one looks like a Challenger II as well...  ;D


----------



## PViddy (7 Nov 2005)

That's hilarious, in the pentagon no less!

cheers

PV


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2005)

Do they have an on-line store to buy this poster at?? I have got to have one to put up in clothing!! Too funny!!


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Do they have an on-line store to buy this poster at?? I have got to have one to put up in clothing!! Too funny!!


Order at the link given above:

http://store.fortamerica.com/arousi14x14.html


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Order at the link given above:
> http://store.fortamerica.com/arousi14x14.html


Thanks George,
I didn't realize it was the actual "Pentagon" poster!! Too funny, I'm beginning to think that place may just operate alot like the puzzle palace....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (7 Nov 2005)

It gets worse.   The poster here:

http://store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-96460177558112_1871_3578287

includes photos of what appear to be a French (?) Super Puma helicopter and (horror of horrors!) the *French* aircraft carrier Foch!    ;D


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2005)

See how small a world it really is.   How we have more in common than we think.   I feel a Walt Disney moment coming on.......


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (7 Nov 2005)

And I get to practice recognition skills...!   ;D

"It's a small world after all!"  La, la, la, lala!


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2005)

Yes 'we support the troops' by raising funds by selling pics of other nations soldiers!! Perhaps you boys to our South could possibly come up with a sizzling calendar?? I'd appreciate getting one for Christmas!!


----------



## wack-in-iraq (9 Nov 2005)

damn, the guy on that photo looks a lot like me when i was younger.... kinda creepy.


----------



## PViddy (10 Nov 2005)

Wow, can't say i have ever heard of the site.  So the Canadian government has to advertise down in the States to let them know that we are actually helping out ? 

cheers

PV


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (10 Nov 2005)

Some background...  "Canadianally.com" was created in response to accusations that the Sept 11 hijackers had entered the US from Canada.  The idea was to set the record straight and get the facts out.  Canada is still routinely accused of harbouring terrorists wishing to enter the US, even though there is comparatively little evidence to support that contention.

Canadianally quickly grew into a "did you know" type of site designed to illustrate what we're doing for collective security and the like.  AFAIK, it's run by the Canadian Embassy in Washington.


----------



## PViddy (14 Nov 2005)

Post some pictues! ........ahhh...wait a minute  ;D 

Sorry ANZUS ? you got me.

cheers

PV


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Sorry ANZUS ? you got me.


ANZUS  =  Australia/New Zealand/United States

You will also run into things like CANANZUSUK at times too.


----------

